# Bolt Wish List



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

After the 20.5.9 update, here's what I'd like to see added to the Bolt next:


OOH streaming.
If the Bolt is recording 3 shows, would like the ability for the Mini to use the fourth Bolt tuner for live TV. I'm pretty sure this is possible, because if you're currently watching live TV on a Mini and start 3 recordings on 3 _other _channels from it, Mini live TV is uninterrupted.
If the TiVo knows you're connected to an HD capable display, would like the *option *to have the new SD>HD channel detection auto-tune to the HD channel. Similar to OnePass's "Record this show in HD if available", perhaps the Guide default could be "View this channel in HD if available". Then for folks on Cablevision in NY, e.g., we could just key in "2" instead of "702", to view CBS in HD.
The ability to sort the "recently deleted items" folder by name.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> If the Bolt is recording 3 shows, would like the ability for the Mini to use the fourth Bolt tuner for live TV. I'm pretty sure this is possible, because if you're currently watching live TV on a Mini and start 3 recordings on 3 other channels from it, Mini live TV is uninterrupted.


Yes!

And if all tuners are in-use, give us a selection asking us which, if any, of the current recordings we'd like to cancel.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sluciani said:


> After the latest 20.5.6 update, here's what I'd like to see added to the Bolt next:
> 
> 
> If the TiVo knows you're connected to an HD capable display, would like the new SD>HD channel detection to auto-switch to the HD channel. Similar to OnePass's "Record this show in HD if available", perhaps the Guide default could be "View this channel in HD if available". Then for folks on Cablevision in NY, e.g., we could just key in "2" instead of "702", to view CBS in HD.
> ...............


I wouldn't like that at all. If I enter an SD channel number it is because I specifically want to go to it. I don't need the Bolt automatically deciding to go to a channel that was not my intention.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> I wouldn't like that at all. If I enter an SD channel number it is because I specifically want to go to it. I don't need the Bolt automatically deciding to go to a channel that was not my intention.


If implemented, it should be an option that can be selected or deselected. Won't matter in the slightest for me because ALL my SD channels are disabled. Just curious why people would want to go to the SD channels if an HD version is available?


----------



## big0mike (Oct 27, 2015)

sluciani said:


> If the TiVo knows you're connected to an HD capable display, would like the new SD>HD channel detection to auto-switch to the HD channel. Similar to OnePass's "Record this show in HD if available", perhaps the Guide default could be "View this channel in HD if available". Then for folks on Cablevision in NY, e.g., we could just key in "2" instead of "702", to view CBS in HD.


I'm pretty sure I would NOT like that as well. Me, personally, I don't watch anything in SD. The Mrs, on the other hand, doesn't care. She'd also be happy LISTENING to the audio through the TV instead of the AV System. The only things she watches in HD are shows that we both watch. That reminds me, I need to go into her One Pass settings and tell it to not record HD...



sluciani said:


> If the Bolt is recording 3 shows, would like the ability for the Mini to use the fourth Bolt tuner for live TV. I'm pretty sure this is possible, because if you're currently watching live TV on a Mini and start 3 recordings on 3 _other _channels from it, Mini live TV is uninterrupted.


I've not tried this but it might be related to an issue I had last week. Four tuners SHOULD mean:
* Recording 4 shows
* Recording 3 shows and watching one live
* Recording 2 shows and watching one live on the Bolt and one on the Mini.

That's not the case? Any explanation as to why?


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

big0mike said:


> I'm pretty sure I would NOT like that as well. Me, personally, I don't watch anything in SD. The Mrs, on the other hand, doesn't care. She'd also be happy LISTENING to the audio through the TV instead of the AV System. The only things she watches in HD are shows that we both watch. That reminds me, I need to go into her One Pass settings and tell it to not record HD...
> 
> I've not tried this but it might be related to an issue I had last week. Four tuners SHOULD mean:
> * Recording 4 shows
> ...


* works
* works as long as the live viewing is not on a Mini
* same as above

I think the only time that doesn't work is when you have a Mini trying to grab the last available tuner.


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> I think the only time that doesn't work is when you have a Mini trying to grab the last available tuner.


Right, which happens more often than not in my house.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

wscottcross said:


> Just curious why people would want to go to the SD channels if an HD version is available?


One reason would be to save space, particularly on "throwaway" shows where you might be recording 25 of them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

wscottcross said:


> If implemented, it should be an option that can be selected or deselected. Won't matter in the slightest for me because ALL my SD channels are disabled. Just curious why people would want to go to the SD channels if an HD version is available?


I don't typically go to an SD channel if there is an HD couterpart. Which is why if I type in an SD channel number, it was done on purpose.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I wouldn't like that at all. If I enter an SD channel number it is because I specifically want to go to it. I don't need the Bolt automatically deciding to go to a channel that was not my intention.





big0mike said:


> I'm pretty sure I would NOT like that as well. Me, personally, I don't watch anything in SD. The Mrs, on the other hand, doesn't care. She'd also be happy LISTENING to the audio through the TV instead of the AV System. The only things she watches in HD are shows that we both watch. That reminds me, I need to go into her One Pass settings and tell it to not record HD...


I imagine "auto-tune to the HD channel" would be a configurable option. Just like "record in HD, if possible" is an option. Then everyone wins.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

opus472 said:


> One reason would be to save space, particularly on "throwaway" shows where you might be recording 25 of them.


They way I envision it, if implemented as a "guide" option, the setting could be different for recording vs live TV viewing. IOW, you can set a one pass to record in SD, but auto-tune to HD when viewing live.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

wscottcross said:


> If implemented, it should be an option that can be selected or deselected. Won't matter in the slightest for me because ALL my SD channels are disabled. Just curious why people would want to go to the SD channels if an HD version is available?


I have all the SD channels disabled too, except one where there isn't an HD channel.

As to my wish list, I'd like a way of specifying the hours that a program is allowed to record. Some programs occur multiple times per day, and many of those might not be flagged as new/rerun.

Edit: And based on a response to a thread I started, being able to adjust the jump ahead/jump back times. 30 seconds is further than what I want for football games.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Kremlar said:


> Right, which happens more often than not in my house.


If its more of an issue on the Mini than the Bolt, How about swapping the Bolt and Mini locations then?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> If its more of an issue on the Mini than the Bolt, How about swapping the Bolt and Mini locations then?


The lack of tuner issue can happen in multiple locations at the house, so moving the Bolt would not help. It isn't that the Bolt's location is used less often, it's that the other locations are used often as well. It's not uncommon to have 3 recordings going and someone wanting to use a Mini in a different room.

TiVo needs to improve the handling of tuners. Stop dedicating 1 tuner for live TV on the bolt when it's not in use. Even better, when you are out of tuners give me a prompt allowing me to kick one of them.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

Wait. The bolt will only record 3 shows and reserve one tuner for live tv for someone to watch on the bolt?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

drooplug said:


> Wait. The bolt will only record 3 shows and reserve one tuner for live tv for someone to watch on the bolt?


No. It will record 4 shows. It's just that if it's recording 3 shows, you can only tune to a fourth channel on the Bolt. (That said, thanks to a suggestion by *Dan203*, I was able to confirm that if a Bolt-attached Mini is tuned to a live channel, it won't lose that channel if 3 recordings on 3 other channels are started while you're viewing it.)

I don't own one, but it's my understanding Roamios work the same way. If only one tuner is available, only the Roamio can tune to a live channel.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

That's really dumb. Can you grab that last tuner from the mini by creating a recording? 

I'm thinking that part of the problem is that the bolt doesn't know if someone is watching live tv because the bolt never turns off. They should introduce a method where the mini requests the tuner and there is a pop up on the bolt where a potential user can decline the request. A timer on the pop up would automatically give the mini the tuner if no one is available to respond on the bolt. The same thing should happen when a mini has a tuner with the tv off. I'm not a fan of not being able to turn the tivos off. 

Is this still an issue if the bolt is in standby?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

drooplug said:


> They should introduce a method where the mini requests the tuner and there is a pop up on the bolt where a potential user can decline the request.


Yup! +1


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

drooplug said:


> Can you grab that last tuner from the mini by creating a recording?


My understanding is that this works, although it makes channel surfing a pain.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 13, 2000)

wscottcross said:


> Just curious why people would want to go to the SD channels if an HD version is available?


Last week I came in to find my father-in-law watching the local ABC affiliate in windowboxed SD. I hit the D button to correct his "mistake" and was confronted with a "Channel Not available (V57)" error. I then dutifully tuned back to the SD variant, and adjusted the panel settings so it was no longer a postage stamp. 

Turns out there was an issue with just that HD channel for about a day and a half in my area. While rare, this is one situation where one would want to manually tune an SD channel for which an HD variant is offered.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

geko29 said:


> Last week I came in to find my father-in-law watching the local ABC affiliate in windowboxed SD. I hit the D button to correct his "mistake" and was confronted with a "Channel Not available (V57)" error. I then dutifully tuned back to the SD variant, and adjusted the panel settings so it was no longer a postage stamp.
> 
> Turns out there was an issue with just that HD channel for about a day and a half in my area. While rare, this is one situation where one would want to manually tune an SD channel for which an HD variant is offered.


Why didn't you hit the zoom button on the TiVo remote? ANd set it on "zoom" instead of "panel". That will zoom in a windowboxed SD screen to make it either letter boxed or full screen like it should be.(depending on the aspect ratio it will either fill the screen for 16:9 aspect ratio content or be letter boxed for wider aspect ratios.) Using the Zoom button is much easier and quicker than messing with the TV settings.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 13, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Why didn't you hit the zoom button on the TiVo remote? ANd set it on "zoom" instead of "panel". That will zoom in a windowboxed SD screen to make it either letter boxed or full screen like it should be.(depending on the aspect ratio it will either fill the screen for 16:9 aspect ratio content or be letter boxed for wider aspect ratios.) Using the Zoom button is much easier and quicker than messing with the TV settings.


That is what I did. Sorry it wasn't clear.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I edited my opening post to include a fourth Wish List item:

The option to disable clipping.
My wife likes to watch _House _and _L&O:SVU _re-runs, among others, which I put low on the priority list. She's been burned a few times by clipped endings. Better they just get bumped then truncated.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

sluciani said:


> I edited my opening post to include a fourth Wish List item:
> 
> The option to disable clipping.
> My wife likes to watch _House _and _L&O:SVU _re-runs, among others, which I put low on the priority list. She's been burned a few times by clipped endings. Better they just get bumped then truncated.


Maybe TiVo needs to have three clipping options: 
Clip: Anytime a conflict would require it 
Clip: Only when there's no later showing which can record 
Clip: Never even if the episode will not record


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> Maybe TiVo needs to have three clipping options:
> Clip: Anytime a conflict would require it
> Clip: Only when there's no later showing which can record
> Clip: Never even if the episode will not record


Or they just need to go back to how it's always been. It's either clipped or it isn't. I hate clipping. If a show is clipped then I have no desire to watch it. So I need to end up purchasing it from a streaming service so I can see the entire episode..


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Or they just need to go back to how it's always been. It's either clipped or it isn't. I hate clipping. If a show is clipped then I have no desire to watch it. So I need to end up purchasing it from a streaming service so I can see the entire episode..


I said this before somewhere, and am too lazy to see if it was above,
but Windows Media Center has an option to pad if possible or pad no matter what. That worked pretty well--allowing the user to make the choice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> I said this before somewhere, and am too lazy to see if it was above,
> but Windows Media Center has an option to pad if possible or pad no matter what. That worked pretty well--allowing the user to make the choice.


With my cable system though, FiOS, it's rare that I need to pad. While my brother and Parents on Comcast need to pad everything since everything is broadcast close to thirty seconds behind what I see on FiOS. I can be streaming Out of Home, with the TiVo app, and I will still be ahead of what is showing on a Comcast STB at my parents house.


----------



## spokz (Dec 24, 2015)

Like Fios, I like to see if BOLT can switch back and go back between only LAST 2 Live channels (last 1 hour). For me I can watch 2 football games one after the other between each other. I miss that part of FIOS unless TIVO have alternate option?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

spokz said:


> Like Fios, I like to see if BOLT can switch back and go back between only LAST 2 Live channels (last 1 hour). For me I can watch 2 football games one after the other between each other. I miss that part of FIOS unless TIVO have alternate option?


I think you can do that with the enter key. I used to do that years ago on my old DTivo, and someone here said that still works with the Bolt. I haven't tried it yet though.

Put the channel you're watching on pause, hit enter, watch the other channel, put it on pause, hit enter.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> I think you can do that with the enter key. I used to do that years ago on my old DTivo, and someone here said that still works with the Bolt. I haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> Put the channel you're watching on pause, hit enter, watch the other channel, put it on pause, hit enter.


yes this works just like with previous TiVos. Just make sure you are recording every channel you are doing this with to avoid any errant button press issues.


----------



## spokz (Dec 24, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> I think you can do that with the enter key. I used to do that years ago on my old DTivo, and someone here said that still works with the Bolt. I haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> Put the channel you're watching on pause, hit enter, watch the other channel, put it on pause, hit enter.


Do I have to record one channel in order to go back to it later? I tried but it does not work unless I record 1 channel and pause it and than go back to previous channel. thanks for your solution. it works with utilizing an extra tuner and than deleting all the recorded show. thanks again.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

GoodSpike said:


> [...] Windows Media Center has an option to pad if possible or pad no matter what. That worked pretty well--allowing the user to make the choice.


Similar to DirecTV. They automatically pad the beginning of a show by 30 seconds and/or the end of a show by one minute, but only if there's a free tuner (or consecutive shows are on the same tuner). If you specify "start x minutes early" or "end x minutes late" for a particular recording or season's pass, that overrides the automatic padding.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

spokz said:


> Do I have to record one channel in order to go back to it later? I tried but it does not work unless I record 1 channel and pause it and than go back to previous channel. thanks for your solution. it works with utilizing an extra tuner and than deleting all the recorded show. thanks again.


You don't have to record it. It will work just fine without hitting record. I can switch between all four tuners and have each one paused without them being recorded. But of course there is only a 30 minutes buffer for each tuner. And if you accidentally hit the wrong button, the channel can change, losing everything in the buffer. Which is why it's best to make sure you are recording the shows when switching back and forth like this. But this is nothing new. TiVos have been able to do this for a very long time.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> You don't have to record it. It will work just fine without hitting record. I can switch between all four tuners and have each one paused without them being recorded. But of course there is only a 30 minutes buffer for each tuner. And if you accidentally hit the wrong button, the channel can change, losing everything in the buffer. Which is why it's best to make sure you are recording the shows when switching back and forth like this. But this is nothing new. TiVos have been able to do this for a very long time.


Couldn't some other recording starting (even of a suggestion) adversely affect things if you didn't have it set to record?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> Couldn't some other recording starting (even of a suggestion) adversely affect things if you didn't have it set to record?


Yes.


----------



## spokz (Dec 24, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> You don't have to record it. It will work just fine without hitting record. I can switch between all four tuners and have each one paused without them being recorded. But of course there is only a 30 minutes buffer for each tuner. And if you accidentally hit the wrong button, the channel can change, losing everything in the buffer. Which is why it's best to make sure you are recording the shows when switching back and forth like this. But this is nothing new. TiVos have been able to do this for a very long time.


Bingo!. Thanks For the tip. Yes, I able to watch all 4 tuners right after each other without recording. Now if remote can give you the status as what all these tuners are doing at any given time will be awesome but, I am good for now. Thanks again,


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Try Info, and then move down one... It shows all 4 tuners


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

JayMan747 said:


> Try Info, and then move down one... It shows all 4 tuners


Only on the Bolt, right? That's not an option on my Bolt-attached Mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sluciani said:


> Only on the Bolt, right? That's not an option on my Bolt-attached Mini.


Yes. Only the Host TiVo shows the tuners. The minis do not.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

sluciani said:


> After the latest 20.5.6 update, here's what I'd like to see added to the Bolt next:
> 
> 
> If the TiVo knows you're connected to an HD capable display, would like the *option *to have the new SD>HD channel detection to auto-switch to the HD channel. Similar to OnePass's "Record this show in HD if available", perhaps the Guide default could be "View this channel in HD if available". Then for folks on Cablevision in NY, e.g., we could just key in "2" instead of "702", to view CBS in HD.
> ...


The 20.5.9 came with the option to disable clipping, so I can cross that one off my wish list!

Someone said they thought OOH streaming would become available with the next update. Fingers-crossed!


----------



## Juzbee_Yourself (Jan 17, 2016)

The "auto padding" was one of the few things I really liked about the Direct TV Genie. Never had a problem with clipping. Of course, I don't think I ever had all six tuners going at once, but it would be a nice option to choose from for those of us who don't record giant amounts of programs. 

As for an option I'd like, I think it would be cool to be able to select the "old school" tivo graphics (i.e., the long blue oval shaped show title/channel number display at the top of the screen). Perhaps I just don't like change, but I miss that display.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

GoodSpike said:


> I think you can do that with the enter key. I used to do that years ago on my old DTivo, and someone here said that still works with the Bolt. I haven't tried it yet though.
> 
> Put the channel you're watching on pause, hit enter, watch the other channel, put it on pause, hit enter.


Huh. The ENTER key doesn't do anything to my Bolt while watching TV, but it does work with 3 thumbs down + ENTER to authorize a reboot. Of course, this is using my Harmony One; who knows whether they got the codes right. When I enter the device definition (as opposed to the activity) there's a key labeled SWAP which does rotate through the tuners.

I never put batteries in the Bolt's remote. I think it's probably in the box still sealed in plastic. I'll try ENTER on one of my other TiVo remotes which are relatively close at hand.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> Huh. The ENTER key doesn't do anything to my Bolt while watching TV, but it does work with 3 thumbs down + ENTER to authorize a reboot. Of course, this is using my Harmony One; who knows whether they got the codes right. When I enter the device definition (as opposed to the activity) there's a key labeled SWAP which does rotate through the tuners.
> 
> I never put batteries in the Bolt's remote. I think it's probably in the box still sealed in plastic. I'll try ENTER on one of my other TiVo remotes which are relatively close at hand.


Enter takes you back to the previous channel. It's worked this way for many, many years.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

I added a new one to my list. When a show has been deleted before I watch it, it would be a lot easier to recover if I could look for it alphabetically.



> After the 20.5.9 update, here's what I'd like to see added to the Bolt next:
> 
> OOH streaming.
> If the Bolt is recording 3 shows, would like the ability for the Mini to use the fourth Bolt tuner for live TV. I'm pretty sure this is possible, because if you're currently watching live TV on a Mini and start 3 recordings on 3 _other _channels from it, Mini live TV is uninterrupted.
> ...


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd like automatic deletions ("keep at most n episodes...") to be kept in the Recently Deleted folder.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> I'd like automatic deletions ("keep at most n episodes...") to be kept in the Recently Deleted folder.


They are kept. See attached.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

sluciani said:


> They are kept. See attached.


Thanks! They weren't kept the last I looked. Never mind .


----------

